# PSU for GTX 1080 sli



## jonathan1107 (Jan 14, 2017)

I'd like to know which psu's you would recommend for a gtx 1080 sli with a 24/7 overclocked system running on a custom water loop.


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 14, 2017)

750W from Seasonic or SuperFlower will do the job.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 14, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


> 750W from Seasonic or SuperFlower will do the job.



what about the psu certification?
is it worth it to get a gold certified or plat or titanium?

I admit I'm a bit confused regarding what it means in real life vs corp hype


----------



## Ascalaphus (Jan 14, 2017)

For me personally I'd go with something around 1000w. If you are going to have the system overclocked 24/7. Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, are all good brands in that wattage range.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

Just get this   $155 after rebate 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...m_re=seasonic_titanium-_-17-151-159-_-Product

or the 850

Best PSU ever


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 14, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> what about the psu certification?
> is it worth it to get a gold certified or plat or titanium?
> 
> I admit I'm a bit confused regarding what it means in real life vs corp hype



Gold is good enough



Ascalaphus said:


> For me personally I'd go with something around 1000w. If you are going to have the system overclocked 24/7. Corsair, EVGA, Seasonic, are all good brands in that wattage range.



1000W 

Go back to 1st and 2nd grade and learn some basic math.

edit:

added partpicker link

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/products/power-supply/#m=14,71,441&sort=a9&W=725,880&e=6,5,4


----------



## Ascalaphus (Jan 14, 2017)

Folterknecht said:


> Gold is good enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No reason to be a dick. I just said for me personally. OP asked for recommendations and i gave mine. If you don't agree fair enough. Maybe you can go back to school and learn some manners?


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'd like to know which psu's you would recommend for a gtx 1080 sli with a 24/7 overclocked system running on a custom water loop.



Among current least expensive options on PC Part Picker there is

http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/product/qYTrxr/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1 

which is a fine pick, IMO.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> Current least expensive option on PC Part Picker is
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/qYTrxr/evga-power-supply-220g20550y1



Not much head room if any  "gtx 1080 sli with a 24/7 overclocked"


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Not much head room if any  "gtx 1080 sli with a 24/7 overclocked"


Well, I don't think so: just for instance

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/msi-gtx-1080-gaming-x-8g-rgb-sli-review/29/


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

Add the overclock to it

Didn't say it wouldn't work just no head room


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 14, 2017)

A 650w minimum would be my recommendation, and at least 80+ silver/gold. Evga make some great power supplies and can normally be found with offers and discounts. 550w would not cut it at all and that review looks off to me with sli only using 70w more than a single card... Yea OK.


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Add the overclock to it


I already counted ocing into the equation. 




Jetster said:


> Didn't say it wouldn't work just no head room


I don't think so: with reference to any oc'ed 115x + 1080 SLI rig, an high quality 550W like the EVGA G2 (Super Flower Leadex Gold) is plenty of headroom (the KitGuru example above with a 4.4GHz Core i7 6700K has about 200W of headroom).


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 14, 2017)

4690K max OC ~180W (incl. MB and RAM)
GTX 1080 max OC ~230W x 2

= 640W
 add 100W reserve (though you ll never draw max power at the same time from all 3 compoents)
~ 750W PSU


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> I already counted ocing into the equation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so: with reference to any oc'ed 115x + 1080 SLI rig, an high quality 550W like the EVGA G2 (Super Flower Leadex Gold) is plenty of headroom (the KitGuru example above with a 4.4GHz Core i7 6700K has about 200W of headroom).



He has a i5 4690k @4.7Ghz (Watercooled) That's some serous OC


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> I'd like to know which psu's you would recommend for a gtx 1080 sli with a 24/7 overclocked system running on a custom water loop.



Try http://www.bequiet.com/en/psucalculator


----------



## 64K (Jan 14, 2017)

Bronze/Silver/Gold/Platinum/Titanium is an efficiency rating.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/80_Plus

The value received from the rating is subject to how much you will be running your rig and at what percent of the PSUs capacity and what you pay per kWh.

I would take either an https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOW/?tag=tec06d-20    or a    https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IKDETOC/?tag=tec06d-20 for your SLI 1080 rig.


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> 550w would not cut it at all and that review looks off to me with sli only using 70w more than a single card... Yea OK.


AFAIK the review is fine, and moreover coherent with other data around.
It's true that power consumption is strictly game-related, some games draw more, some draw less, but it may vary of a few tens of W.
So Tomb's is in the 400W (AC) ballpark, as well as Black Ops as seen on TechSpot

http://www.techspot.com/review/1195-palit-geforce-gtx-1080-sli/page4.html

OTOH on the same page you may see that Witcher 3 draw more, but again, data are coeherent (CPU on TechSpot is also a Core i7-6700K @ 4.50 GHz).




Jetster said:


> He has a i5 4690k @4.7Ghz (Watercooled) That's some serous OC


You mean like this? http://www.anandtech.com/show/8227/devils-canyon-review-intel-core-i7-4790k-and-i5-4690k/2
In case, we're talking of about  40W over stock. You may want to add 40-60W more for oc'ing the two cards, then we're in the 80-100W ballpark over stock.
Add such a figure over the 350-360W reported for Tomb's on the 4.4GHz Core i7 and you got ~410-440W DC for the 4690K (off a 550W PSU): that's fine, IMO.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 14, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> AFAIK the review is fine, and moreover coherent with other data around.
> It's true that power consumption is strictly game-related, some games draw more, some draw less, but it may vary of a few tens of W.
> So Tomb's is in the 400W (AC) ballpark, as well as Black Ops as seen on TechSpot
> 
> ...


You can keep repeating yourself as many times as you like but the simple fact is a 1080 can consume 180w of power and depending on game settings and resolution you're looking at 350-400w just for GPUs, add in 120w cpu and 50w for the rest of the system give or take and your 550w won't cope, this is fact.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 14, 2017)

New members popping up everyday, most come with a question and others answering like they've been here for years LOL!


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 14, 2017)

Well I didn't expect to spark an argument here lol.

More details I should have mentioned. 

I need fully modular
I will run a custom waterloop 24/7
Unless there is some benefit to turning the loop off. I've got this idea in my head that somehow 24/7 is better for water. I don't like the idea of a coolant or water not moving for long period of times. 

So yeah, I need a psu that will not bottleneck or throttle my Oc

But I'm not gonna go crazy with ln2 of phase cooling


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You can keep repeating yourself as many times as you like but the simple fact is a 1080 can consume 180w of power and depending on game settings and resolution you're looking at 350-400w just for GPUs, add in 120w cpu and 50w for the rest of the system give or take and your 550w won't cope, this is fact.


LOL!  

I reported to him actual figures, real numbers: and either if you just don't like them, or if you're not that good at math, well, I can't help, sorry!  

Have a nice time!


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> Well I didn't expect to spark an argument here lol.
> 
> More details I should have mentioned.
> 
> ...



 Just get a minimum of a 650 W high quality branded power supply.

 Personally I would recommend a 650 or 750 W EVGA G2. There's other good quality brands I personally like the EVGA models

 They're fully modular gold rated the 650 W will cost you less than 100$ the 750 W runs for around $115 or so and their warranty is for 5 or 10 years I forget which .I've SLI'D 970s on the 650 W with an overclock CPU 4690 K just fine

That's all the information you'll need to purchase the proper power supply. And I'd lean towards the 750 W unit


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 14, 2017)

1. 550w is not enough. PSU problem is not an easy problem to diagnose. Say when you are gaming, your SLI are boosting, and you have a background process spiking the CPU usage to 100%, then poof, you get a BSOD because the PSU is not supplying enough power to the system, then you wonder - is one of my GPUs is faulty? My OC is unstable now? My motherboard? Memory? What is it? Then you dial down the OC, go 1 stick of memory, etc. Often times people tear down the entire system only to find the PSU is faulty. Don't undercut the PSU selection. Go at least 650w. Personally I go 750w.

2. Gold PSU is most efficient when @50% load (90% efficiency if I remember). If you intend to run your system 24x7, are you crunching folding or it just sits idle? If folding, then use a Kill-A-watt to find out what power draw and at least double that for the PSU.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2017)

LFaWolf said:


> 1. 550w is not enough. PSU problem is not an easy problem to diagnose. Say when you are gaming, your SLI are boosting, and you have a background process spiking the CPU usage to 100%, then poof, you get a BSOD because the PSU is not supplying enough power to the system, then you wonder - is one of my GPUs is faulty? My OC is unstable now? My motherboard? Memory? What is it? Then you dial down the OC, go 1 stick of memory, etc. Often times people tear down the entire system only to find the PSU is faulty. Don't undercut the PSU selection. Go at least 650w. Personally I go 750w.
> 
> 2. Gold PSU is most efficient when @50% load (90% efficiency if I remember). If you intend to run your system 24x7, are you crunching folding or it just sits idle? If folding, then use a Kill-A-watt to find out what power draw and at least double that for the PSU.



 I may have interpreted wrong but what I believe is meant generally when someone says a "24/7 overclock" is that they mean it will always be overclocked ,not that the PC is going to run 24 seven.

 But I could be wrong and you could be right, I don't know exactly what the OP intends .that's just what my experience has been with that particular phrase


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 14, 2017)

Not sure, because OP said "Unless there is some benefit to turning the loop off. I've got this idea in my head that somehow 24/7 is better for water. I don't like the idea of a coolant or water not moving for long period of times. " Sounds like running the system 24/7 to me, but OP needs to clarify I guess.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2017)

LFaWolf said:


> Not sure, because OP said "Unless there is some benefit to turning the loop off. I've got this idea in my head that somehow 24/7 is better for water. I don't like the idea of a coolant or water not moving for long period of times. " Sounds like running the system 24/7 to me, but OP needs to clarify I guess.



as i said, he might not mean what i posted, thats just what the term genrally means, as im sure you know.....but it nevers pays to assume in a situation such as this. I agree with you.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

He's running it 24/7 @ 4.7  Ether way he needs a sturdy PSU


----------



## Folterknecht (Jan 14, 2017)

It gets worse and worse here. First 1000W nonsense and now we have a clown who claims 550W will do the job.

That's LTT YT comment niveau here.


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

LFaWolf said:


> 1. 550w is not enough. PSU problem is not an easy problem to diagnose. Say when you are gaming, your SLI are boosting, and you have a background process spiking the CPU usage to 100%, then poof, you get a BSOD because the PSU is not supplying enough power to the system, then you wonder - is one of my GPUs is faulty? My OC is unstable now? My motherboard? Memory? What is it? Then you dial down the OC, go 1 stick of memory, etc. Often times people tear down the entire system only to find the PSU is faulty.


LOL! I wonder which PSUs those people got!  

Broadly speaking, spreading uncertainty doesn't help you or anyone else. If you have a power meter (like the quoted kill-a-watt) just read the figures, they will be not even remotely close to what lots of people pretend they are.



Folterknecht said:


> now we have a clown


An educated clown and a rude bully, I'd say! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 14, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> LOL! I wonder which PSUs those people got!
> 
> Broadly speaking, spreading uncertainty doesn't help you or anyone else. If you have a power meter (like the quoted kill-a-watt) just read the figures, they will be not even remotely close to what lots of people pretend they are.



I don't spread uncertainty. Go to this site. If you plug in the system specs, you will see it says 700w or more. Granted the number is inflated because it is assuming 100% load on all components, which is unrealistic at most times, but you cannot deny the fact that the total numbers added together exceed 550w.
http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator

Also, check here - 273w for a single GPU. Do the math.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-10.html


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 14, 2017)

Remember that every 1080 card is different.  The max power draw of a FE _(fully overclocked_) is 216w.  The max power of a Classified is 320w (_fully overclocked_).  The max power of a 'HOF Limited Edition' I think, is 375w. _(fully overclocked)_  Even though; they are all 1080's 

Most games will never draw more than 275w from each GPU.  You can find out what your cards limits are on the techpowerup GPU BIOS database


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 14, 2017)

This thread is the most entertaining in a while. Feels like the YouTube comment section. 

Some more clarifications:
I do not intend to leave the pc on its highest over clock 24/7. But I do intend to let the water loop run 24/7 because of the reasons I mentioned earlier. 

Feel free to educate me about those fears being either justified or not lol 

Thanks again for the input. I'm hesitating between a good 850w psu. Because my next build involves the green color a lot. Il considering the thermaltake grand rgb 850w gold rated at 169$ CAD. NOT TO BE confused with the thermaltake dps grand rgb. 

Also considering seasonic titanium psu at 300$ cad. Feels a bit overkill for my needs though. 

I could go in between with a platinum evga at 225$


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 14, 2017)

LFaWolf said:


> I don't spread uncertainty. Go to this site. If you plug in the system specs, you will see it says 700w or more. Granted the number is inflated because it is assuming 100% load on all components, which is unrealistic at most times, but you cannot deny the fact that the total numbers added together exceed 550w.
> http://outervision.com/power-supply-calculator


 
With reference to accuracy that Outervision tool is close to garbage: moreover, that tool output is not comparable to a power meter one, as the first is a mere guess, the other one a direct measure.

BTW, I don't pretend to teach the truth to anyone, but to tell some actual facts (and not something I pretend is a fact): that's why I gave examples of.
If you are sizing a PSU over actual figures, then look around for figures, as there are some all over the web. In case you don't like the one I pointed out, just look for some different ones, in order to see if they sound more convincing to both you and me.
OTOH if you are more comfortable to size the needed PSU capacity upon personal habits and beliefs, do what you think best: at worst I may think you will waste some money, but it is not mine, so... 




LFaWolf said:


> Also, check here - 273w for a single GPU. Do the math.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-pascal,4572-10.html


That's one major issue, likely: usually things don't work that way.

You can't add each power figure like they were LEGO bricks: that's why I already pointed out two actual measures (KitGuru and TechSpot), not educated guessworks, which are inconsistent with any assessment based upon any too simplistic addition and subtraction, at least IF the actual gaming power draw IS the requirement.

OTOH IF you wanna benchmark something, or partecipate to overclock competitions, or eventually perform a tough and thorough stress test, or anything similar and not just gaming, your mileage may vary with reference to the expected power draw (i.e. the two quoted examples don't apply).

Have a nice time!


----------



## LFaWolf (Jan 14, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> That's one major issue, likely: usually things don't work that way.
> 
> You can't add each power figure like they were LEGO bricks: that's why I already pointed out two actual measures (KitGuru and TechSpot), not educated guessworks, which are inconsistent with any assessment based upon any too simplistic addition and subtraction, at least IF the actual gaming power draw IS the requirement.
> 
> ...



Of course it does not add up like Lego, but to say that with an additional card the power draw only increases by 80w is also not true. There must be a bottleneck in the quoted benchmark from Kitguru, or that Tomb Raider game is not fully utilizing the 2nd GPU.  I do not believe with a 2nd card the power draw only increases by a mere 25%.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2017)

Thread cleansed of all off topic banter. Only public warning! Post pertaining to the topic or move along.


----------



## DOM (Jan 14, 2017)

I'll get a 1k + psu why would you wanna run a psu near its max ratting? If you can run 1080 slightly I'm sure you can spend some $ on a beefy psu that my opinion


----------



## 64K (Jan 14, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Thread cleansed of all off topic banter. Only public warning! Post pertaining to the topic or move along.



A bit heavy handed Mr Peet or are we permitted to disagree with comical horse shit postings in a comical way anymore on TPU? Just asking sir.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2017)

64K said:


> A bit heavy handed Mr Peet or are we permitted to disagree with comical horse shit postings in a comical way anymore on TPU? Just asking sir.



IKR?
getting a little "paper please" around here.

also, @jonathan1107 , i recommend Seasonic PSU's as well. i forgot to add that part.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2017)

Jetster said:


> He's running it 24/7 @ 4.7  Ether way he needs a sturdy PSU



1050W X Series by Seasonic (XM2)

Im using the 1250W model


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 14, 2017)

64K said:


> A bit heavy handed Mr Peet or are we permitted to disagree with comical horse shit postings in a comical way anymore on TPU? Just asking sir.



Would you rather I just hand out vacations? As to the second part, sure you can disagree as long as it is not a personal attack or a lame image which does nothing to help the OP.


----------



## 64K (Jan 14, 2017)

sneekypeet said:


> Would you rather I just hand out vacations? As to the second part, sure you can disagree as long as it is not a personal attack or a lame image which does nothing to help the OP.



Well, I'm no stranger to bans from 1983 online and up for speaking my opinion. I would rather be banned than to be told to shut up and sit down in a corner quietly when someone is spewing horse shit. So I guess ban me then. Thank You.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 14, 2017)

Alright guys. One last question. As for psu wattage. Would a 850w be more than enough for GTX 1080 sli plus cpu OC plus custom water loop and fans? 

Or would you say I'd be on the safe side with 1000w?

If it's any help, I intend to eventually upgrade to a ti card. The most gpu horsepower I intend to harness (gotta love the choice of words here hehe) would be 2x ti cards. 

I'll never do 2x titan cards. They do say to never say never. But I'll still say it regarding titan cards lol


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 14, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> Alright guys. One last question. As for psu wattage. Would a 850w be more than enough for GTX 1080 sli plus cpu OC plus custom water loop and fans?
> 
> Or would you say I'd be on the safe side with 1000w?
> 
> ...



It could, but when OC with a water loop id say get as much psu as your budget allows. Seasonic had a sale on the 1050W recently.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 14, 2017)

Go for 1 kW to keep the automatic PSU fan off or at low speed


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2017)

An 850w like the EVGA P2 850 is plenty for 1080 sli. 1080s dont consume that much power, though all the commwnts in this thread seem to forget that fact. Even Guru3d recommended a 750w for 1080 sli. Id be surprised to see his rig pull more than 600w from the wall.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

jonathan1107 said:


> Alright guys. One last question. As for psu wattage. Would a 850w be more than enough for GTX 1080 sli plus cpu OC plus custom water loop and fans?
> 
> Or would you say I'd be on the safe side with 1000w?
> 
> ...


Dude, you'd be fine with 650W... I wouldn't go a penny over 750W honestly. Fully overclocked you won't break 550W custom water, fans, etc...

A 180W card doesn't turn into 320W because it's a different model. Nicolas is mistaking what the power limit is versus how much power its actually using with the stock bios and ambient cooling. Let's use our heads a little bit. Saying you dont bios mod, those cards won't break 225W maxed out using factor power limit. Your cpu isnt using 125W maxed out...give 75W for chipset, water, fans, drives, etc.... that's 600W... thats also if you are running ALL parts full out. You'd be hard pressed to see 550W gaming.

Since you want a Ti in the future, get evga 750 g3/p3. I don't recommend going platinum..not worth the premium.

Edit: no reason to run your loop 24/7... seriously. Shut it all down... Matlin your loop like everyone else (should) and break it down, at least annually. Use the right tubing that doesn't leech plasticizers, don't use dyed liquids most of all. You want color, get colored tubing.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm citing a user from the hardware canucks forum here:

"Ya, that was me. I have DDC PWM, 4 1850rpm GTs, 5930k at 4.5ghz and SLI 1080 founders under water OCed to 2100mhz and peaking around 810w full load. I would say 1000w is plenty with how lean Pascal is on power. 1200w if you want tons of slack available. I have a Corsair ax1200 that have had for years, and never a hiccup. Like the Evga lineup too these days."

I do intend to do maintenance on the water loop as suggested by earthdog every year at least, maybe even every 6 months. I do intend to get color in there... All the colored tubings I've found are transparent and don't seem to give me the "Opaque" non transparent color I want so I'll make do. I'll just have to flush my radiators prior to install and keep an eye on PH levels apparantly.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

810W....riiiight. is he bios and voltage modded? Howd he hit 810W? Furmark + p95? Otherwise, that's really impossible considering power limits on these cards....you understand how it works, right?

Also, I'd bet 810W was from the wall. Assuming a 90% efficient psu, that load is actually ~730W.

Let me put it another way. With a 5930K at 4.7ghz, a r9 295x2 overclocked to its limit including adding voltage and it was  watercooled (500w card stock, note), I pulled 850W from the wall on a 750W psu. These two cards are 180W or 225 max without mods... just do the math and use your head.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> 810W....riiiight. is he bios and voltage modded? Howd he hit 810W? Furmark + p95? Otherwise, that's really impossible considering power limits on these cards....you understand how it works, right?
> 
> Also, I'd bet 810W was from the wall. Assuming a 90% efficient psu, that load is actually ~730W.
> 
> Let me put it another way. With a 5930K at 4.7ghz, a r9 295x2 overclocked to its limit including adding voltage and it was  watercooled (500w card stock, note), I pulled 850W from the wall on a 750W psu. These two cards are 180W or 225 max with mods... just do the math and use your head.



Well, I don't mind spending the little extra $$$. Everybody on this thread is telling me to get as low as 550w or as high as 1200w, figured I'd take something a little bit above my actual "need" just in case some new techs come out requiring more power or if SLI becomes hot again at some point. better safe than sorry


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

That's the thing..if your ear is on the tracks, you'd know that power use overall is going DOWN.That isn't to say something can come out more, but the trend is down. 750W will handle things fine. 850W if you want to feel warm inside... more than that, you are ripping yourself off.

As far as 550W.. I bet I could run 2 1080s stock in 550W....I mean I barely break 280W gaming with one.. add another 180W that's 460W. Would I ovlverclock on it??? Not much.. but it can be done on stock. 

People overestimate for the sake of.... well, spending more, while real having lite idea of their actual NEED. You actual need for two 1080's and overclocking, is 600W... 750W IS buying headroom.


----------



## DOM (Jan 15, 2017)

I need moarrrr lol

So ED not sure how much a good 750w,850w go for but if you find a 1000w for the same price or little more will you still go with the 750w?

Just checked the egg 750&850w are about the same for a gold and like 20 more can get you a 1000w.....


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2017)

Is a 4k monitor or multi monitor setups going to be involved?? Because at 1440p 1080Sli is so OP and so not worth the money. Just before christmas I stepped down from running two 970s to one overclocked 1070 and I have barely noticed a drop in frames and BF1 never goes under 90fps with everything on Ultra


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

I wouldn't spend $20 more DOM, nope. There isn't a need. Also, the EVGA G2/G3 PSUs are the best Tier 1 bang for the buck PSUs out there. Good luck finding a unit with the same Tier 1A quality, with that price.

For example $100 for a Tier 1A 750W EVGA G2... where is there a 1000W PSU close to that quality $20 more? 1KW is $150 from EVGA, the rest, like Corsair AXi, is like $250 ($300+ for 1.2KW). Corsair Axi, quality, Tier 1A, but a ripoff. Their 850W is $200! For the record, EVGA's is $120. $80 more for the same quality. OPr if you want the G3, its 750W is $120. 



FreedomEclipse said:


> Is a 4k monitor or multi monitor setups going to be involved?? Because at 1440p 1080Sli is so OP and so not worth the money. Just before christmas I stepped down from running two 970s to one overclocked 1070 and I have barely noticed a drop in frames and BF1 never goes under 90fps with everything on Ultra


Been waiting for that answer in two threads now, LOL!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I wouldn't spend $20 more DOM, nope. There isn't a need. Also, the EVGA G2/G3 PSUs are the best Tier 1 bang for the buck PSUs out there. Good luck finding a unit with the same Tier 1A quality, with that price.
> 
> For example $100 for a Tier 1A 750W EVGA G2... where is there a 1000W PSU close to that quality $20 more? 1KW is $150 from EVGA, the rest, like Corsair AXi, is like $180. Corsair Axi, quality, Tier 1A, but a ripoff. Their 850W is $200! For the record, EVGA's is $120. $80 more for the same quality.



Id avoid the AXi range unless OCD or really anal about checking power usage every 10mins... Im starting to find their AX range also questionable as I have had a less that 6 month old AX850 fail on me and most recently an AX760 starting to fail after less than 2 months.


----------



## DOM (Jan 15, 2017)

Not clue what's out or good just went off prices lol


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

Yup.. EVGA has really changed the game in the Tier 1A side of things. You honestly can't find any better for the price.


----------



## DOM (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm still running my AX1200 but about time someone doesn't price gouge

Maybe he's going to give me his 980ti SHHHH


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog are these prices you're giving me in CAD?

@FreedomEclipse I don't think it would be that overkill considering the monitor I got can do 165hz.

Went with acer xb241yu


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm not in Canada, no. Please check newegg.ca for your specific prices. The price might be higher up north, however so will everything else making my point still remain the same on the evga psus. 

2 1080s for 2560x1440? Oy... just get one 1080 or wait for the Ti. Two are just silly at that res, even if you are running 165hz or whatever.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> I'm not in Canada, no. Please check newegg.ca for your specific prices. The price might be higher up north, however so will everything else making my point still remain the same on the evga psus.
> 
> 2 1080s for 2560x1440? Oy... just get one 1080 or wait for the Ti. Two are just silly at that res, even if you are running 165hz or whatever.



Got it. I'll look up the 750w and 850w evga g3


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 15, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> As far as 550W.. I bet I could run 2 1080s stock in 550W....I mean I barely break 280W gaming with one.. add another 180W that's 460W. Would I ovlverclock on it??? Not much.. but it can be done on stock.


But the second card won't draw as much as the first card on load (often 35-50% but up to around 70%). 
Take also into account that oc'ing a 1080 "usually" add 20-40W on top of the stock clock power consumption, depending on game and card (for "usually" I mean the typical level of overclock, as seen almost always in the reviews and on most of the gaming rigs).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 15, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> With reference to accuracy that Outervision tool is close to garbage: moreover, that tool output is not comparable to a power meter one, as the first is a mere guess, the other one a direct measure.
> 
> BTW, I don't pretend to teach the truth to anyone, but to tell some actual facts (and not something I pretend is a fact): that's why I gave examples of.
> If you are sizing a PSU over actual figures, then look around for figures, as there are some all over the web. In case you don't like the one I pointed out, just look for some different ones, in order to see if they sound more convincing to both you and me.
> ...



Ok Mr "new guy who is right and won't listen to anyone else" 

Let me break this down for you, you are correct in saying that in theory a 550w COULD power a 1080 sli system, it could but you are not taking into account benchmarks, demanding games, other components etc  or spikes in voltage and wattage for instance when a computer is powered on, you are talking about a bare minimum required for such a system.... Minimum, a psu is at its most power efficient when it is being run at around 50% running at 90-100% for extended periods of time will shorten the lifespan of the psu and risk your other components, so yea it's possible, but those in the know know you need at least a 650w unit for such a build, but this knowledge will come over time when you realise that just because you type something doesn't make it gospel, pipe down and learn like we all have


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 15, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Ok Mr "new guy who is right and won't listen to anyone else"
> ...snipped out...
> but you are not taking into account benchmarks, demanding games, other components etc  or spikes in voltage and wattage for instance when a computer is powered on


There's a chance you overlooked what I wrote in the post you're quoting: «_In case you don't like the one I pointed out, just look for some different ones, in order to see if they sound more convincing to both you and me_.» and again «_IF you wanna benchmark something, or partecipate to overclock competitions, or eventually perform a tough and thorough stress test, or anything similar and not just gaming, your mileage may vary with reference to the expected power draw (i.e. the two quoted examples don't apply)_.» I guess those somehow applies to the above quote.

In the end, paraphrasing another poster, the OP asked for recommendations and I gave my advice along with some supporting data: if you don't agree, fair enough, I don't pretend anything, neither I'm close minded, but I'd like to learn something (and in case to change my mind accordingly) upon similar actual data.
If you also feel I was arrogant, I beg your pardon, it wasn't meant so: I just tried to be objective and pragmatical, within the limits of my english proficiency. 

Have a nice time!


----------



## Toothless (Jan 15, 2017)

So uh, how many threads are you gonna make for this "1080ti" junk? Is the motherboard next?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Jan 15, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> There's a chance you overlooked what I wrote in the post you're quoting: «_In case you don't like the one I pointed out, just look for some different ones, in order to see if they sound more convincing to both you and me_.» and again «_IF you wanna benchmark something, or partecipate to overclock competitions, or eventually perform a tough and thorough stress test, or anything similar and not just gaming, your mileage may vary with reference to the expected power draw (i.e. the two quoted examples don't apply)_.» I guess those somehow applies to the above quote.
> 
> In the end, paraphrasing another poster, the OP asked for recommendations and I gave my advice along with some supporting data: if you don't agree, fair enough, I don't pretend anything, neither I'm close minded, but I'd like to learn something (and in case to change my mind accordingly) upon similar actual data.
> If you also feel I was arrogant, I beg your pardon, it wasn't meant so: I just tried to be objective and pragmatical, within the limits of my english proficiency.
> ...




I don't know about you being arrogant, you're just wrong mate, move on and learn from it, a 550w psu is not suitable for a 1080 sli system in any which way you choose to paint it, so keep on talking like you're correct... Doesn't change the fact you're wrong though does it?


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 15, 2017)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Doesn't change the fact you're wrong though does it?


I beg to differ. I think we can move along from that.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 16, 2017)

My point is before you went on your rant is you can have all of your questions in a single thread. Pretty sure i made that obvious.


----------



## Nicholas Peyton (Jan 16, 2017)

I was running:
*SLI* 980
and
power hungry FX chip (overclocked to 4.8ghz) and *never* had any issues with a 850W, Bronze PSU.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 16, 2017)

Toothless said:


> My point is before you went on your rant is you can have all of your questions in a single thread. Pretty sure i made that obvious.



I didn't see it becoming a problem.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 16, 2017)

quest_for_silence said:


> But the second card won't draw as much as the first card on load (often 35-50% but up to around 70%).
> Take also into account that oc'ing a 1080 "usually" add 20-40W on top of the stock clock power consumption, depending on game and card (for "usually" I mean the typical level of overclock, as seen almost always in the reviews and on most of the gaming rigs).


it can, easily, which is the point. I won't do it and I'm all for buying what you need. 


Nicholas Peyton said:


> I was running:
> *SLI* 980
> and
> power hungry FX chip (overclocked to 4.8ghz) and *never* had any issues with a 850W, Bronze PSU.


No??? You are kidding!!? An overkill psu for 2 980s and it worked?!!! You could have do e that on a 650W or less PSU man.. come on.



jonathan1107 said:


> I didn't see it becoming a problem.


Typically, you keep to one thread for a build... the problem happens when you create a thread on each is the crossover and redundant advice and and time wasted for the the volunteers helping.

As I said via PM, I'll get you a PCPPicker build today... this has gone on long enough with enough questions already, lol!


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes I agree. Although I haven't added more questions. To me this thread is complete. I didn't think we'd talk about the rest of the build. I just thought by creating a CPU thread, the CPU geeks would be happy to advise

Whereas PSUs are en entirely different beast.
But yes, I don't mind unifying my threads as much as possible in the future.

Thanks for all the feedback guys. I really do appreciate it


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 16, 2017)

Not sure what thread to put this in, but... here goes:

If you are planning multi-GPUs in the future and M.2 devices (you should really consider these)

$830 - 6850K (40 PCIe lanes)
$380 - Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming
$280 - 4x8GB DDR4 3000 CL15
$900 - MSI GTX 1080 Gaming X
$420 - OCZ RD 400 M.2
OR (If you can't justify in your head the M.2 drive)
$300 - Samsung 950 Pro
$140 - EVGA G2 750W


I found these and their prices at newegg.ca. If you want to PCPPicker it, have at it. But this is what I would get. Good luck.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 16, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> Not sure what thread to put this in, but... here goes:
> 
> If you are planning multi-GPUs in the future and M.2 devices (you should really consider these)
> 
> ...



Thanks. 

Final questions and I'll be set:

1. Should I only install Windows and drivers and important programs on the m.2 drive? Or would games benefit from it? 

2. I'm starting to wrap my head around the pci-e lanes notion. If I got this right: 28 lanes come from the CPU (i7 6850k) and 12 more from the mobo right? That means 16x are used for the gpu. 32x if I have 2 cards eventually. Leaving 8x. That means I could fit in one m.2 at x4 and say one sound card or another m.2 drive right? Sata ssds do not count towards as pci-e lanes I take it.

So if this was a i7 7700k scenario with a z270 mobo. I'd be limited at 16x lanes provided by the CPU and 12x from the mobo for a total of 28x?

3. Lastly. Do M.2 drive use "more than x4 pci-e bandwidth? Or max x4? Same for a sound card? 

4. Would I be correct in assuming that not all motherboards offer the same number of pci-e lanes or does it only depend on the motherboard platform (z170 Vs x99) for instance? 

5. Although it is probably a minimal impact, I'll assume that quad channel RAM Is slightly better than dual channel in terms of performance?


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 16, 2017)

1. Game load times will benefit, certainly. I would put your most played titles on it, absolutely.
2. More or less. It will depend on how the board breaks things down as some are different.
3. Nope. Its MAX. They currently do not saturate that 4x bus.
4. Its platform/CPU specific. Z270 has less, a total of 24. X99 starts out with 28 and jumps to 40 with the higher end CPUs.
5. Yes. Though you are spot on, the performance difference is negligble. Though you can save money and go dual, to me, its a kick on the jock to have quad channel and not use it. Yes, goes against how I spend as well, but, If I am going to invest a couple grrrrrrrr in a system, another $50 to have what the system is supposed to have is nothing.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 16, 2017)

Oh and I forgot to ask:

I sometimes play the xbox one with friends. I was wondering if I could use the motherboard "on board audio" to give the "dolby headphone" virtual surround sound effect to my sennheiser pc360 headset or if I'll mandatorely need a soundcard for this (or external DAC amp) ??


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 16, 2017)

Onboard sound is at least 5.1 etc... details found on the (any) webpage for the board.


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 16, 2017)

Yes I looked up the gigabyte gaming ultra mobo x99 you recommended and it doesn't have an optical input for xbox one. 

Anyhow I believe I found a solution to this. The astro mixamp.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 16, 2017)

oh INPUT... your post described an OUTPUT bud... LOL


----------



## jonathan1107 (Jan 17, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> oh INPUT... your post described an OUTPUT bud... LOL



I just re-read myself and indeed lolz I don't know what I was on lol. well I know, I was on my dang cell phone. This is my pc now, God it'll be fun to have a workstation again! 

I'm doing all this research off my htpc on this huge tv lol. sorry for the confusion :|


----------



## quest_for_silence (Jan 18, 2017)

EarthDog said:


> it can, easily, which is the point. I won't do it and I'm all for buying what you need.


I'm not sure to have got what you meant, so I beg your pardon if my comment won't properly apply (I'm not a native english speaker). BTW, I'd have liked to see (please take note, that's not a challenge, just a looking for knowledge) actual, good examples of gaming power draw substantially exceeding about 450W DC for such a rig (Core i5  up to ~4.7GHz + GTX1080 SLI up to ~2.1GHz): this was my point. 

Well, I'm done, I wish you all have a nice time.


----------



## doel (Jan 21, 2017)

owaaah, i just know if gtx 1080 power req. is more eficient from gtx 970.


----------

